# Exercise bikes - any recommendations



## Firstguy1972 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello all, I hope you're keeping well.

As a confirmed couch potato, who's never set foot in a gym in his life, I was considering the possibility of buying an exercise bike to use at home.  I was wondering if anyone has a particular recommendation?  They seem to vary hugely in cost, and I think it's fair to say that I wouldn't really be able to spend more than about £150-200 at most.  I'm trying to get out and walk as well, when the weather allows it, but an exercise bike would be a good way of being able to still do something energetic on rainy days.

I'd love to hear anyone's thoughts on this.

Have a great day!

Nick


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 17, 2021)

I cancelled my gym membership and used the savings to invest in a Peloton. Not cheap but a fantastic investment


----------



## grovesy (Feb 17, 2021)

I would say from personal experience, it is personal. For me it was the placement of the pedals that make some designs a nono for me.


----------



## helli (Feb 17, 2021)

My partner has a bike trainer that he attaches to his road bike. In the winter, he uses the trainer and then takes the same bike outside in the summer. 

The prices vary hugely. He used to have a basic one which you can adjust the resistance manually and now has a "Turbo trainer" which is connected to his computer and we use it with "games" like Zwift and TrainerRoad which adjust the resistance for you for workouts or when the route goes uphill. 
During lockdown, I have been missing my Spin sessions at the gym so have been doing 3 or 4 Zwift workouts each week instead. You can participate in races on Zwift or have "social rides". Every Saturday afternoon there is a T1 social ride which I often join. I think there were over 300 people cycling together on World Diabetes Day.


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 17, 2021)

Firstguy1972 said:


> Hello all, I hope you're keeping well.
> 
> As a confirmed couch potato, who's never set foot in a gym in his life, I was considering the possibility of buying an exercise bike to use at home.  I was wondering if anyone has a particular recommendation?  They seem to vary hugely in cost, and I think it's fair to say that I wouldn't really be able to spend more than about £150-200 at most.  I'm trying to get out and walk as well, when the weather allows it, but an exercise bike would be a good way of being able to still do something energetic on rainy days.
> 
> ...


For that money I would consider a look on ebay if your able to pick one up at £200 your at the bottom end so I would question lack of seat adjustments and general quality.



			https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7823792
		


But you would get better on eBay etc.


----------



## aparsonsmoore (Feb 17, 2021)

For the money you want to spend don't do it! Covid has created an artificially high price for bike trainers. For example, eBay are selling second hand trainers for the same price as their brand new retail price. Unfortunately, you can't get new trainers as they are out of stock. My advice would be to use the money on a decent second hand bike. Perhaps ask a local cycling club for advice. However, if budget allowed, a finance deal may secure a new, more reliable bike that you could then sell if you got the cycling bug and wanted to upgrade. Cycling is a reasonably expensive sport in terms of initial outlay and a cheap exercise bike will only provide grief and put you off. If you already have a bike, then this may be a little different and if so, more than happy to advise...


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 18, 2021)

It is my personal preference but I prefer an actual bike plus turbo trainer as it feels more like actual riding. I bought a cheap single speed bike to go on the turbo trainer so that I didn't have to keep putting it on and taking it off. If you are starting out though, a turbo trainer means that you can use the bike both indoors and outdoors. You will also need music or a telly because indoor cycling is really boring and time actually slows down while you are doing it.


----------



## Maca44 (Feb 18, 2021)

Chris Hobson said:


> It is my personal preference but I prefer an actual bike plus turbo trainer as it feels more like actual riding. I bought a cheap single speed bike to go on the turbo trainer so that I didn't have to keep putting it on and taking it off. If you are starting out though, a turbo trainer means that you can use the bike both indoors and outdoors. You will also need music or a telly because indoor cycling is really boring and time actually slows down while you are doing it.


Not so boring when it detaches and you fly through the garage doors


----------



## Archiethegrim (Feb 18, 2021)

The Roger Black Manual Aerobic bike is a good starter for home use and should be available for less than £250. I've had one for 4 years. It is used regularly with no problems and is very solid.


----------



## aparsonsmoore (Feb 18, 2021)

Buy a set of rollers for the feeling of imminent danger!


----------



## AngelSprings (Feb 19, 2021)

We are all different but I had an exercise bike some years ago and found it so boring it ended up in the spare bedroom taking up valuable space!  Spring is almost here, and you'll soon be able to get out more for walks.  The weather yesterday afternoon was lovely and I walked for an hour and and a half and it was so uplifting.  I've read somewhere that being outside in the countryside is likened to 'a green gym', and I would second this wholeheartedly.  Best wishes.


----------



## helli (Feb 19, 2021)

aparsonsmoore said:


> Buy a set of rollers for the feeling of imminent danger!


My partner has a set of them. It took him some time to get used to. 
He would watch training videos and had to remember not to steer when the video went around a corner. 

I have never been brave enough to try.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 19, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> We are all different but I had an exercise bike some years ago and found it so boring it ended up in the spare bedroom taking up valuable space!  Spring is almost here, and you'll soon be able to get out more for walks.  The weather yesterday afternoon was lovely and I walked for an hour and and a half and it was so uplifting.  I've read somewhere that being outside in the countryside is likened to 'a green gym', and I would second this wholeheartedly.  Best wishes.


I have an exercise bike I too find it pretty mind numbing. I was advised to use one 4 years ago as part of the Physio following a knee replacement,  as I find it helps me knee I use it. 
I prefer to walk too but even the nearby nature reserve or park have too many people who don't try to social distance.


----------



## Yendor (Apr 20, 2021)

I would say buy a bike. Nothing like the open road. The more you spend the more you’ll use it. I have a Trek carbon road bike and I’ve been using it for ten years now. Two snags though. One is getting dressed up for cycling but padded lycra and clip in pedals are great. Two, especially for diabetics, is cold feet in winter. You can get bootees but they’re difficult to put on. My riding out temperature threshold is 8 degrees C. By all means try an indoor thing at a gym but it’s really boring. 
I also have an off road bike. Bloody magic in the hills. Depends where you live though. I combine my cycling with brisk walking. A good mix.


----------



## NotPink (Apr 20, 2021)

Firstguy1972 said:


> Hello all, I hope you're keeping well.
> 
> As a confirmed couch potato, who's never set foot in a gym in his life, I was considering the possibility of buying an exercise bike to use at home.  I was wondering if anyone has a particular recommendation?  They seem to vary hugely in cost, and I think it's fair to say that I wouldn't really be able to spend more than about £150-200 at most.  I'm trying to get out and walk as well, when the weather allows it, but an exercise bike would be a good way of being able to still do something energetic on rainy days.
> 
> ...


Have a look on Ebay.
They often have them used for sale and at a more reasonable price.  I used to have one but sold it to buy a treadmill. I prefer the treadmill because you can walk fast of slow depending on your fitness or mood. I cannot run or cycle due to knee aches. But I walk everyday on the treadmill and often outdoors too depending on the weather. You can read your ebooks while you walk or listen to music, radio or watch tv...Not sure how the exercise on a exercise bike compares to a treadmill but it suits me. The other thing I do is walk up and down the stairs a few times and wally about with hand and arm exercises. Don't sit for too long you need to get up and do things even if slowly to begin with to help with circulation and all sorts of other health factors apart from diabetes. Good luck.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 20, 2021)

It took me about a month to get fed up with an exercise bike. The more you get fed up the less exercise you do.
I bought a second hand road bike, then a better s/h road bike, then a flat bar road bike (Cannondale Quick), then 
a Cannondale Synapse (old mans) road bike. Still have both the Cannondale's.

Yes, I could have saved money and bought a Synapse in the first place.


----------



## NotPink (Apr 20, 2021)

Loved riding a road bike...too scared now...the traffic is totally impatient and too rattled and after riding a bike all my life I quit.


----------



## Clifton (Apr 20, 2021)

We have an Echelon Connect 3 at home. It's a fabulous machine - a cheaper version of a Peloton and used each and every day!


----------



## NotPink (Apr 21, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I have an exercise bike I too find it pretty mind numbing. I was advised to use one 4 years ago as part of the Physio following a knee replacement,  as I find it helps me knee I use it.
> I prefer to walk too but even the nearby nature reserve or park have too many people who don't try to social distance.


I find I am the one social distancing all the time too. People just want to walk into me. It is hard work being so aware all the time, in front, to the sides and behind you. When I go for a walk I choose destinations carefully. I have not visited our local nature reserves for a year now cos of the amount of people using them. Hence, I use a treadmill mostly at home where I can relax.


----------



## pm133 (Apr 21, 2021)

Argos have them from about £80 to £120.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 21, 2021)

NotPink said:


> I find I am the one social distancing all the time too. People just want to walk into me. It is hard work being so aware all the time, in front, to the sides and behind you. When I go for a walk I choose destinations carefully. I have not visited our local nature reserves for a year now cos of the amount of people using them. Hence, I use a treadmill mostly at home where I can relax.


We went to our local nature reserve yesterday and Monday, and it was a pleasant surprise as it just the odd dog walker .


----------



## helli (Apr 21, 2021)

grovesy said:


> We went to our local nature reserve yesterday and Monday, and it was a pleasant surprise as it just the odd dog walker .


And some of those dog walkers can be very odd


----------



## grovesy (Apr 21, 2021)

Well up until just over 4 years ago I would have been one of them!


----------



## diatribe (Jun 8, 2021)

I live in Luxembourg, but Aldi is pretty much everywhere on this planet I bought one of their exercise bikes a while ago, so far no issues with it except you do need to have strong batteries in it to make sure the screen is readable. Otherwise solid and works well. I paid around €150 for it a year or so ago.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jun 24, 2021)

Reebok gb40. £350.00 from argos. If you will use it regularly it is well worth the money. I have one so can vouch for it.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jun 24, 2021)

Has heart rate monitor on it. The computer screen measures the usual speed distance etc.... has a bottle holder (very handy) Feels sturdy like the ones at the gym.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 25, 2021)

@Docb used to run a bike shop, and may have some pearls of wisdom, and/or things to look out for?


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> For that money I would consider a look on ebay if your able to pick one up at £200 your at the bottom end so I would question lack of seat adjustments and general quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, there must be a million exercise bikes up and down the UK of higher spec than you'll get brand new currently being deployed as clothes horses!


----------



## Drummer (Jun 25, 2021)

I could have had a very high end exercise bike free - I bought a trampoline.
Trampoline is fun!! Even after many years it still gets used.


----------

